# Newly got a C950-52708-0



## mike.lauer.ml (12 mo ago)

New to the group, Just picked up a C950-52708-0 and there is no info on the engine. Any ideas where to find make etc. The carb was leaking and after some disassembly found the float is full of fuel. Also it doesn't propel itself. Haven't tackled that yet. Any and all help appreciated
Thx


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF mike. Here is a link to your snow blower parts. The engine information (if it is a Tecumseh) will be stamped into the top of the recoil shroud just in front of the spark plug and may be covered by the electric start button. You would use that number to order engine parts and should be something like HM80-XXXXXX. If the number starts with 143 (Sears number), post it and we will let you know what engine it is.

C950-52708-0 C950-52728-0.pdf - Google Drive


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you aboard.

Moved to the Craftsman forum, might get more attention here.


----------



## mike.lauer.ml (12 mo ago)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF mike. Here is a link to your snow blower parts. The engine information (if it is a Tecumseh) will be stamped into the top of the recoil shroud just in front of the spark plug and may be covered by the electric start button. You would use that number to order engine parts and should be something like HM80-XXXXXX. If the number starts with 143 (Sears number), post it and we will let you know what engine it is.
> 
> C950-52708-0 C950-52728-0.pdf - Google Drive


Perfect, thanks. I will need to do some more disassembly to get at that # as I can't see anything from the outside


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

As Grunt suggested, will likely have Sears numbers of
143.816022 which crosses to Tecumseh HM80-155416p (and another set of 4 digits after for serial)

carb
PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment

engine
PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------

